# SMALL LEAD HEADS



## dwaz (Mar 9, 2013)

We are now carrying small lead in 1/64, 1/80 and 1/100 oz. Pictured is our 1/64 oz. insider jig head. This and the other small lead heads will work great with our 1" crappie tubes that are now on sale 10 pk for $1.00..!!! Check them out.crappielures.com


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you have any pics of the 1/80 and 1/100


----------

